# river



## thorpebe (Oct 3, 2003)

anybody been fishing on the river over by pollock sd? I am going there this weekend. had a couple buddies that were over there today but havent heard how they did. they have done good earlier this year hope there hot this weekend.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

thorpebe,

I think you are in for a good time. I have heard from several people that the bite is really good down there right now. Actually its been good all year from what I understand. I have not made it down there yet but I am definitely going to try and get down there some time this year. Post how you do. Good luck. :beer:


----------



## thorpebe (Oct 3, 2003)

Did good on Sat. missed our limit by three. It was steady all day little over 2 fish an hour. Nice fish 3 over 20 the rest were all 17-19. Sun. we didnt do as good had two over 20 and a 17 and 3 or 4 small ones again.


----------

